# TiVo Roamio OTA - Slow Loading Issue



## tivodolphin (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi there,
This afternoon (6/20), TiVo started to slow down considerably to navigate. I can go to TiVo Central and then to My Shows in a second, but after I chose a particular show, it takes about 40 seconds to load the list of the recordings. It usually takes a second and this slowness never happened since I started to use TiVo two months ago. 
In addition, when I try to search a show, a message says, "Search results are temporarily unavailable. Please try again," and this also never happened before. 
Does anyone can tell this is an issue on the TiVo server or my Roamio? Could anyone advice how to fix this issue?
Thank you.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tivodolphin said:


> Hi there,
> This afternoon (6/20), TiVo started to slow down considerably to navigate. I can go to TiVo Central and then to My Shows in a second, but after I chose a particular show, it takes about 40 seconds to load the list of the recordings. It usually takes a second and this slowness never happened since I started to use TiVo two months ago.
> In addition, when I try to search a show, a message says, "Search results are temporarily unavailable. Please try again," and this also never happened before.
> Does anyone can tell this is an issue on the TiVo server or my Roamio? Could anyone advice how to fix this issue?
> Thank you.


It could be the TiVo servers were down when you tried.

90% of all errors can be fixed by a power cycle. I do one on the 1st of the month for all my stuff.


----------



## myplanet (Jun 20, 2015)

Interesting, I just entered a VERY similar post asking for help on this same(?) issue:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10543571#post10543571


----------



## achalupa (Oct 27, 2008)

Could also be an issue with your network or Internet connectivity. Basically this can happen whenever the TiVo can't successfully communicate with the TiVo mothership. Finding the culprit is done best through a process of elimination of each hop.


----------



## myplanet (Jun 20, 2015)

My experience is, when I highlight a show, and hit Select, it takes about 20 seconds. When it is a Folder with more than one show, and hit Select, it takes about 50 seconds. If it is a single show, instead of hitting Select, then Play menu, if I use the Play button on the remote, it works fine, no delays.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 7, 1999)

I'm having similar issues. It takes 30-60 seconds to bring up the listings for a OnePass. Playing a show works but then it reboots when I press left to go back to the list. I've now rebooted multiple times. It's rather frustrating that a problem connecting to the TiVo servers would render my box unusable for programs it has already recorded.

My computers are not having a problem connecting to tivo.com.


----------



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm having similar problems with my Roamio. I can't even search for anything - it comes back with an error that says "Search results are temporarily unavailable. Please try again."

I've tried rebooting and doesn't seem to clear anything up. I'm also unable to connect using the iPhone App. Watching recordings is equally as slow.

Ideas?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

On both our Roamios since yesterday, we are getting the blue circle a lot more. For example, deleting a show, when the list loads, nothing in the list, the spinning circle and we wait. Sometimes it comes back in a few seconds, sometimes minutes. 

Nothing wrong with network. 

-Kevin


----------



## tivodolphin (Jun 19, 2015)

Thank you everyone for responding! 
My TiVo Roamio also rebooted itself several times. I tried manual power cycle but didn't fix the issue. My Internet and wireless connection is fine. 
For everyone who has the same issue, did it start several hours ago today? Mine worked no problem this morning about 8 hours ago.


----------



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

tivodolphin said:


> Thank you everyone for responding!
> My TiVo Roamio also rebooted itself several times. I tried manual power cycle but didn't fix the issue. My Internet and wireless connection is fine.
> For everyone who has the same issue, did it start several hours ago today? Mine worked no problem this morning about 8 hours ago.


I'm not sure when it started misbehaving. It seems like it was some time today but we have been out of town for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 7, 1999)

There's no problem I can see with my internet connection. I forced the daily update and that didn't have a problem. I'm not sure when it started. It's now Saturday night and I don't think we've used the TiVo since Thursday.


----------



## Photo_guy (Mar 12, 2015)

I am having the same issues - long searching - blue circle, plus all provers (Amazon, Netflix, etc.) have disappeared from my base Roamio (but are present and active on my mini.)


----------



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

Just got off the phone w/ Tivo and they are aware of the issue and are expected to have it fixed by tomorrow AM. Until then we just have to wait. Sounds like a lot of people are calling to complain.


----------



## Photo_guy (Mar 12, 2015)

crxrocks said:


> Just got off the phone w/ Tivo and they are aware of the issue and are expected to have it fixed by tomorrow AM. Until then we just have to wait. Sounds like a lot of people are calling to complain.


Thanks. Saves me a long hold on a call to them myself.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I haven't had any problem with my Roamio Plus. Is this an issue only affecting the Basic and OTA models? Anyone with a Plus or Pro experiencing problems described in this thread?

Of course with the thread title, Plus and Pro users not having the problem are probably unlikely to read this thread... Not even sure why I did.


----------



## tivodolphin (Jun 19, 2015)

crxrocks said:


> Just got off the phone w/ Tivo and they are aware of the issue and are expected to have it fixed by tomorrow AM. Until then we just have to wait. Sounds like a lot of people are calling to complain.


Thanks, crxrocks. Let's hope TiVo will fix this soon.


----------



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

justen_m said:


> I haven't had any problem with my Roamio Plus. Is this an issue only affecting the Basic and OTA models? Anyone with a Plus or Pro experiencing problems described in this thread?
> 
> Of course with the thread title, Plus and Pro users not having the problem are probably unlikely to read this thread... Not even sure why I did.


I have a Roamio plus and came here looking for news. So isn't just impacting OTA.


----------



## BSMirsky (Jun 21, 2015)

I am having similar issues on both a Roamio and a Premiere 4000... they confirm it's their end, but different devices and people are seeing different issues so it's taking a bit to sort out.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

Me too. It started happening on my Roamio tonight for the first time. Hopefully this is temporary because it's very annoying.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

Same issue on Time Warner in Los Angeles. Endless blue circles, and any folder with more than 10 shows won't display its contents.

I can't think of any reason why my Roamio Pro should have to talk to the TiVo servers about every little thing I do, like looking at the number of shows inside a folder on my machine.

I've had TiVo for more than a decade, and really, this thing where I can't watch recorded shows because they're having some kind of issue is just utter bull excrement.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Add another one withe problem. I am on the north west coast area.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok, this is geographically related. All those with problems... MD, VA, LA, NW Coast... I have zero problems,and lIve in landlocked Boise. From books I've read... MD, VA, LA, NW Coast... all dead with giant super tsunamis!!! Boise? Half a mile above sea level you low land *****es!!! 

FWIW, My Tivo HD has no problems, but old Tivos didn't rely on the internet like the new models. I plugged my HD in for the first time in June! LOL It had no problem downloading program info. I doubt any Series 3 or earlier are having problems. I have to admit, I do NOT like having a device dependent on an internet connection for basic functionality. Seriously DO NOT!!!

My Tivo HD can do a search without an internet connection. My Roamio can't. THAT IS BAD!


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

justen_m said:


> Ok, this is geographically related. All those with problems... MD, VA, LA, NW Coast... I have zero problems,and lIve in landlocked Boise. From books I've read... MD, VA, LA, NW Coast... all dead with giant super tsunamis!!! Boise? Half a mile above sea level you low land *****es!!!
> 
> FWIW, My Tivo HD has no problems, but old Tivos didn't rely on the internet like the new models. I plugged my HD in for the first time in June! LOL It had no problem downloading program info. I doubt any Series 3 or earlier are having problems. I have to admit, I do NOT like having a device dependent on an internet connection for basic functionality. Seriously DO NOT!!!
> 
> My Tivo HD can do a search without an internet connection. My Roamio can't. THAT IS BAD!


I did think it caused by a Internet problem to get the now playing list. Before
I read the 2 articles here in the Roamio forums I posted the problem in the help forums.


----------



## Photo_guy (Mar 12, 2015)

Seems to be back to normal this morning.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Nope. Not fixed. Ours started doing this nonsense today. All our Roamios are sluggish with the circles when loading content.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> Nope. Not fixed. Ours started doing this nonsense today. All our Roamios are sluggish with the circles when loading content.


I suspect TiVo has several servers spread throughout the country, and whatever is happening (may even be something planned) is happening to one at a time, spreading the pain to various parts of the country.

If the previous instance here (in Los Angeles) was any indication, things should be back to normal for you tomorrow.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

I fixed it by just unplugging the TiVos from the network. Solved the problem. Why there isn't a menu option for this is beyond me. I'll plug back in in a few days once they have their server act together.

This is an example of VERY STUPID programming by TiVo engineers. If there are network/server problems, it should go into a fallback mode and check ONCE every so often to see if it's cleared (maybe every 10-20 minutes?), NOT EVERY TIME YOU NAVIGATE ANY MENU OPTION.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

While your solution will work, those people (like me) with Minis would not be able to use the Minis.

And I agree - this was not a clever way to set things up by TiVo.


----------



## ronr2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

I just unpluged my ethernet cable and the problem fixed itself. Plugged it back in and after a minute or so it started again.

In SF Bay Area - Xfinity

Come on Tivo.. Fix This!


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Been having sporadic blue spinning circles during the past week in Texas.


----------



## J0812 (Jun 7, 2015)

Glad to see I'm not the only one. I'm new to Tivo, only had my Roamio Plus for a few weeks, but it started acting up last night. Slow loads, can't use the search feature, just a really frustrating experience doing anything within Tivo Central.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Quite frankly.....there's no reason for it. TiVo should be ashamed to have coded stuff like this. But then again, this are the same developers that allow the entire box to crash if an app like Netflix/Vudu/Amazon crashes.

-Kevin


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

kbmb said:


> Quite frankly.....there's no reason for it. TiVo should be ashamed to have coded stuff like this. But then again, this are the same developers that allow the entire box to crash if an app like Netflix/Vudu/Amazon crashes.


I agree that TiVo's excessive reliance on their servers is very poor design, and I wish they would use network resources more responsibly. But no sane person would want to design software to crash the box because an app crashes. That must be the result of coding bugs, probably involving sloppy memory management. We can surely hope that they will fix those bugs eventually.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

curiousgeorge said:


> I fixed it by just unplugging the TiVos from the network. Solved the problem. . . .


Of course not an option for those of us using MoCA.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

Posting just to say I've having this problem as well . . . also polluting the Mini connected to my Roamio (not the OTA version).


----------



## chazlin (Dec 10, 2006)

crxrocks said:


> Just got off the phone w/ Tivo and they are aware of the issue and are expected to have it fixed by tomorrow AM. Until then we just have to wait. Sounds like a lot of people are calling to complain.


It's been going on for days on my Romieo, without pause, and has not improved. Thanks, TIVO. It wasn't broken, until you fixed it!


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Still slow as molasses out here in CA. Noticed this a few days ago. Does it on some OP's, but not others. Hopefully this is fixed soon.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

mmf01 said:


> Still slow as molasses out here in CA. Noticed this a few days ago. Does it on some OP's, but not others. Hopefully this is fixed soon.


Although mine is not anywhere near as slow as it was a few days ago (when every button push resulted in the blue spinning wheel and a 10 second delay), I do notice a distinct lack of "snap" in the UI.

For example, before the issues began, selecting a folder in My Shows would show all episodes in that folder instantly, and now it takes 3-4 seconds before they display. I know it doesn't sound like much, but it changes the feel of the whole system if every action has a 3-4 second delay before continuing.

I sure hope this is temporary. I would be mightily pissed off if this was how it was going to work from now on.


----------



## ronr2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

After a few attempts to get this resolved through support tickets, where they requested reboots, of everything. I still have the blue circle... And, like others, I remove the ethernet cable and it's fine.

This is the latest from them:

"We would recommend keeping that on Ethernet or MoCA for the best speed, but *that delay may be something we can not remove from the TiVo box at this time.* Given what you have tried, that seems to be just the TiVo box taking slightly longer to process the internal menus. *Any further menu reboots or deletions can cause problems with the TiVo box.* "​
Sounds like they are not going to fix this...

And, what does that last sentence refer to? Makes no sense.

Sigh...


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

How does one delete the programs in the recently deleted folder? Saw this earlier as a possible helper to the lag situation. Clearing guide data and to do list now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

skid71 said:


> How does one delete the programs in the recently deleted folder? Saw this earlier as a possible helper to the lag situation. Clearing guide data and to do list now.


Highlight program, hit clear, confirm permanent deletion.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

skid71 said:


> How does one delete the programs in the recently deleted folder? Saw this earlier as a possible helper to the lag situation. Clearing guide data and to do list now.


The only way I know of is to go into the Recently Deleted folder and manually delete each individual file, which requires two clicks for each.

Clear, followed by Select to confirm Permanently Delete.

I don't know of a way to batch Permanently Delete everything in the folder, or even delete individual entries with a single click. The latter is possible in the Suggestions folder, but not here.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Highlight program, hit clear, confirm permanent deletion.


Thanks Joe, but dang that's gonna take a while. Oh well, nothing better to do since heavy machinery is out if the question. Back is out


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Use kmttg to do bulk deletes of items in deleted.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

slowbiscuit said:


> Use kmttg to do bulk deletes of items in deleted.


Why didn't I think of that? D'oh!  I Permanently Deleted 154 shows from my Recently Deleted folder in a couple minutes. Fired up kmttg, clicked Remote tab, Refreshed the listed, selected everything (click on first, shift-click on last), clicked Permanently Delete.

7 clicks to delete 154 files permanently. Plus a pressing the shift key once and scrolling from the top to bottom of the list. I usually don't bother perm deleting things.


----------

